# Start up costs, Use personal or business funding?



## BubbaD (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello I am in the process of starting a hobby/business of t-shirt printing and was just looking for some advice. I have the name, license, and everything else for legal business. Sole proprietor is the route I took for now. But I am wondering if I should open up a business checking or apply for business credit card to purchase my equipment. I was going to look here first before I contacted an accountant about tax information. Thanks for your time.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you can get free checking and free credit card, then it is easier to keep your accounts separate for tax purposes. If it's going to cost, and you have a way (quickbooks, spreadsheet, etc.) to keep your business expeditures separate from personal ones, do without the extra costs starting out.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

And do not incur a lot of debt!!!


----------



## amandahansen (Nov 28, 2011)

thanx for your answer, splathead !


----------



## TeeBug (Sep 27, 2011)

sometimes when we are starting out we can get ahead of ourselves. I would recommend holding off on setting up all of that stuff until you *have* to. Sure it's fun because then it seems more "real" (having a business, that is), but since you're just doing it for fun to begin with, you dont have to worry about all that stuff just yet


----------

